# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  Ce qui sera interdit au volant à partir du 1er juillet

## cassidain



----------


## KevinS

Manger au volant = €75?  That will be one expensive croissant to eat on the way home from the boulangerie!

----------


## cassidain

ou se maquiller au volant = 75 

----------


## bkeats

Attendez! Est-ce ma femme?

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Attends c'est une blague tout ca????

----------


## pascaleschmidt

et meme si interdit qui va donner les contraventions??????  les 3 plumeaux sur la route?

----------


## cassidain

> et meme si interdit qui va donner les contraventions??????  les 3 plumeaux sur la route?



les 3 plumeaux ? ça veut dire les gendarmes (ou la police en français léger) ?  :cool:

----------


## elgreaux

juste pour expliquer.... le police n'est pas le même choses que les gendarmes.. ici c'est les police territorial, qui travail pour le COM (ile de St Barthélemy) et qui donne les PV en ville, etc... leur voitures sont marquer Police.... par contre les gendarmes qui travail pour l'Etat (gouvernement français) et sont meme militaire si je comprends bien, donc leur voitures sont marquer gendarmes.. pas le même choses...

par contre, on voit les gendarmes beaucoup plus souvent sur les routes ces jour ci, donc faire attention avec cette rouge à lèvre....

----------


## cassidain

oui, tu le sais, et je le sais, mais un certain quelqu'un l'ignore.

----------


## elgreaux

> oui, tu le sais, et je le sais, mais un certain quelqu'un l'ignore.



ah, comme on dit, je pige  .... bonne quatre juillet !

----------


## pascaleschmidt

le français léger c'est mon style   un peu comme la populasse////

----------


## Laurent

c'est un hoax.
http://www.securite-routiere.gouv.fr...urite-routiere

----------


## pascaleschmidt

j'en étais sure!!!!!!

----------


## cassidain

moi aussi !!!!!

----------


## pascaleschmidt

ca paraissait un peu farfelu....

----------

